
Katherine Johnson, ‘hidden figure’ at NASA, dies at 101 - ncw96
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/katherine-johnson-hidden-figure-at-nasa-during-1960s-space-race-dies-at-101/2020/02/24/fd5058ba-5715-11ea-9000-f3cffee23036_story.html
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733)

